
Gentoo Tesla – T2 Edition - lelf
http://www.su-tesla.space/2016/04/gentoo-tesla-t2-edition.html
======
wille92
I'm all for rooting my phones, media devices, gaming consoles...but I think
I'd stop short of rooting my car. I think back to the Toyota electronic
throttle control system bugs--we can hardly trust manufacturers to develop
robust automotive software on their own, long before rooting and customization
are thrown into the mix. The media system modded in this post _should_ be
completely separate from the "brains" of the car, but that's still not a risk
I would take.

~~~
542458
I wonder what happens when you get into a bad crash, somebody decides to sue,
and it comes out that your car was running modified software. Would you be
exposing yourself to any liability?

~~~
mschulkind
Aren't you already liable for all damage in an at fault accident? If you
modified it yourself, I'm not sure there's any blame that can be shifted
around.

~~~
wolrah
If whoever you hit's lawyer manages to make a case that the accident was worse
as a result of your modifications, you might have a problem.

------
jxy
_" I think the real question is whether this Tesla's daily driver will be Vim
or Emacs…"_

Apparently we have long passed the era when making coffee was something novel
for Emacs. Now is the time for

    
    
      M-x drive

~~~
emilw
Let me just :qa! this discussion.

~~~
creshal
vim :qa! or emacs evil mode :qa! ?

------
milesf
Interesting that some believe rooting a car is going "too far", yet building
our entire society and financial systems with duct-tape coding and fail-early-
fail-often methodologies is okay.

~~~
wildefyr
I think when your life is on the line people tend to take it more seriously.
Think of techniques like six sigma that rose during the manufacturing of parts
for the Apollo program because losing a man was considered (and rightfully so)
unacceptable.

------
nickporter
This brings new meaning to "gentoo is for ricers".

~~~
Hemera-
I was INCREDIBLY excited to be able to literally become the stereotype!

------
ninjakeyboard
I showed this to my wizard ops guy co-worker and he replied with this.
[http://www.funroll-loops.info/](http://www.funroll-loops.info/)

Blew my mind he pulled that out.

~~~
Hemera-
I link to it at the bottom of the post. The image captions are quotes that
were inspired by very real quotes from that website.

------
nickysielicki
There's a lot of Gentoo hate in this thread. I think that's funny when you
consider that the most-used Linux distribution on desktop/laptop computers is
based on Gentoo. [1]

Google chose engineers for ChromeOS, and those engineers chose Gentoo. CoreOS
also uses portage IIRC. Gentoo isn't for everyone, but I think there's
probably a correlation between people who have used Gentoo (or similar) at
some point in their life and people who know Linux thoroughly.

[1]: [https://www.quora.com/Why-is-Chrome-OS-built-upon-Gentoo-
and...](https://www.quora.com/Why-is-Chrome-OS-built-upon-Gentoo-and-not-the-
more-popular-Debian)

~~~
hexxeh
ChromeOS originally was built upon Ubuntu, but Gentoo made more sense when
starting to build for a rather diverse set of hardware, various flavours of
ARM etc.

------
marcoperaza
Context for some of the jokes: [https://fun.irq.dk/funroll-
loops.org/](https://fun.irq.dk/funroll-loops.org/)

Internet culture throwback.

~~~
djhworld
When I was 15 I started my linux days using gentoo, back in 2003/2004.

While the hassle of compiling and all the effort it took is laughable looking
back on it, I still credit it for teaching me the command line and unix in
general, these are skills I carry though with me to this day.

~~~
Hemera-
17 for me, and this is exactly how it is for me. Gentoo taught me Linux, and I
have enjoyed it ever since. I use other distros as well, but Gentoo will
always hold a special place in my heart.

------
jalami
I would love to buy a car with only FOSS software or at least source available
software available inside. In the long run, I think it would be much safer
than the status quo and with everything becoming computer-driven.

I've thought about doing something like this with my center nav, but it deals
with setting the time on the mirror among other things. Still, I can't get
updated maps without paying the dealer a few hundred dollars to put a cd in
it. I end up just using openStreetMaps on my rooted phone. This is a sad state
of things. It feels like a feature-phone. Hopefully the future is brighter.

~~~
ywecur
This is something I'd at least expect from Tesla, the company who open sourced
all of their patents.

------
theandrewbailey
Can this car still be driven? Doesn't Tesla kill it as soon as you plug it
into an ethernet jack?

~~~
ryao
Presumably, he got around their intrusion detection system.

~~~
Hemera-
Not sure if there is one, though, I have a feeling there is. I've done nothing
to make the car be upset, though. My X session is running on tty1 while the
car's UI is running on tty2. As long as the car's normal UI system is running
everything is happy. If you shut that down, say, starting fluxbox on that X
session (this may or may not have happened), the gateway freaks out because it
lost contact and forcibly resets the CID. Also, the touchscreen's input
doesn't come through X, the QT apps read it directly. Every now and then I
have to just tap the corner of my screen while I'm working, even when I'm in
my own environment, because when you are parked and sitting there the
touchscreen will turn off after 30 minutes. I'll figure out a way around this
eventually.

~~~
ryao
I recall a post somewhere where someone claimed that attempts to hack his
Tesla resulted in a message about unauthorized access being detected with the
threat of his mobile connection being severed if it recurred. My guess that
there is a IDS was based on that.

------
vessenes
I can't tell if the pull quotes are satire or not. "With Gentoo, my 5s 0-60 is
so much faster than your 5s 0-60."

Combined with the stated 3 day compile time, I'm thinking yes? Maybe?

~~~
rhinoceraptor
It's a reference to this: [https://fun.irq.dk/funroll-
loops.org/](https://fun.irq.dk/funroll-loops.org/)

~~~
vessenes
That's immediately what I thought of as well, but I didn't want to, um, insult
the blogger.

------
stirner
Looks like "Gentoo is for Ricers"[1] has come to its logical conclusion.

[1] [https://fun.irq.dk/funroll-loops.org/](https://fun.irq.dk/funroll-
loops.org/)

------
ck2
Sigh, really looking forward to someday affording a 4th or 5th-hand used
tesla, maybe by 2022

~~~
milesokeefe
The Model 3 is relatively affordable.

~~~
ck2
My car budget is always around $3k max

Model 3 is ten times that.

Hence 4th or 5th hand used.

I expect I'll have to rebuild the battery pack myself.

By then there should be really good documentation and cheap chinese knockoffs
of the cells (that last half as long as oem).

------
zuzun
Car tuning with -funroll-loops... what a time to be alive!

------
Paul_S
If anyone was under any misapprehension that your car wasn't a PC with a some
wheels stuck to it this should've cleared that up. Doom 2 port when?

------
zatkin
Programming while driving isn't illegal! :-)

------
Mojah
For what it's worth, this also got featured on cron.weekly last sunday:
[https://www.cronweekly.com/issue-25/](https://www.cronweekly.com/issue-25/)

------
dingle_thunk
Great battery life, but not very lappable...

------
gjolund
Dude you are my hero.

I look forward to the day that I can sit in my car with my friends, smoking
something, watching a movie, and letting the self driving vehicle wander
around LA while we look for interesting places to stop and explore.

I would never use my couch again.

Edit: If tesla begins making showers I may not even need an apartment.

~~~
khanan
If you cared to read the article, it's a girl, not a dude :)

~~~
ryanlol
Except the article does not state that.

~~~
ZoF
Gender doesn't really matter but in the comments the author states 'I'm a KDE
_girl_ myself', blogger profile has 'gender: female'.

------
actionwords
I’d just like to interject for a moment. What you’re refering to as Gentoo, is
in fact, GNU/Gentoo, or as I’ve recently taken to calling it, GNU plus Gentoo.
Gentoo is not an operating system unto itself, but rather another free
component of a fully functioning GNU system made useful by the GNU corelibs,
shell utilities and vital system components comprising a full OS as defined by
POSIX.

Many computer users run a modified version of the GNU system every day,
without realizing it. Through a peculiar turn of events, the version of GNU
which is widely used today is often called “Gentoo”, and many of its users are
not aware that it is basically the GNU system, developed by the GNU Project.

There really is a Gentoo, and these people are using it, but it is just a part
of the system they use. Gentoo is the kernel: the program in the system that
allocates the machine’s resources to the other programs that you run. The
kernel is an essential part of an operating system, but useless by itself; it
can only function in the context of a complete operating system. Gentoo is
normally used in combination with the GNU operating system: the whole system
is basically GNU with Gentoo added, or GNU/Gentoo. All the so-called “Gentoo”
distributions are really distributions of GNU/Gentoo.

~~~
dochtman
Even if this is supposed to be funny (I can't tell, so I think you may have
failed if so), I'd like to correct you and say that what makes Gentoo tick
doesn't hinge on GNU at all. We can run on different kernels, different libcs,
and coreutils are just a package you install. Might be toybox for all Gentoo
cares!

As far as I'm concerned, Gentoo is the most underappreciated distro. I'm a
Gentoo dev, but that's not why I'm saying so -- the causal relation is
reversed!

~~~
vidarh
He's just adapted this copypasta, replacing "Linux" with "Gentoo":

[http://www.lurkmore.com/view/GNU/Linux_interjection](http://www.lurkmore.com/view/GNU/Linux_interjection)

~~~
andreis_
Amazing how many people took the bait (myself included). Thanks for the link!

